# Raise coming



## chinkr54 (May 17, 2022)

Should of had a review couple months ago.. they must be planning a bigger raise ??


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 17, 2022)

chinkr54 said:


> Should of had a review couple months ago.. they must be planning a bigger raise ??


Check On Workday for your review status


----------



## KarmaToBurn (May 17, 2022)

Yeah, already got our shitty raises are getting dumped into Workday with I'm guessing no chance to discuss. Of course this has been SOP at my store for over a decade....


----------



## Dream Baby (May 17, 2022)

I found it amusing that the raises show up before your actual review.

I know numerous TMs that got under $0.20 raises.

I am expecting another wave of people quitting.

Target TMs can switch jobs even to other retailers AND negotiate much higher wages and schedules.


----------



## Avocadioo (May 18, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> I found it amusing that the raises show up before your actual review.
> 
> I know numerous TMs that got under $0.20 raises.
> 
> ...


My last 5 raises have been fifty cent’ every time. Still thankful 🥹


----------



## Dream Baby (May 19, 2022)

Avocadioo said:


> My last 5 raises have been fifty cent’ every time. Still thankful 🥹


You do realize that a $0.50 raise everytime is less percentage wise?


----------



## commiecorvus (May 19, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> You do realize that a $0.50 raise everytime is less percentage wise?



And it's below the rate of inflation so you are working as hard for less money.


----------



## SnoopyIsCooler (May 19, 2022)

We got a “raise” with the addition of Guild Education benefits. You can train for a better job and quality of life for the rest of your life now if you take advantage of it and Target is paying for it
We got a “raise” with the accessibility of full time benefits to those averaging 25 hours.  I can’t begin to recount what I went through to maintain full time benefit status over the years  to be sure my family had health insurance. …inc swallowing my pride or working under inexperienced leaders much less picking up undesirable shifts any chance I could get. I had to average over 32 hrs for that before the ACA made it 30. And at that the required 32 hrs average was lower in my state than most at the time.  Others had it worse.
We got a “raise” when Target paid us emergency time for getting a Covid vac to help protect us and our health and subsequently the health of our loved ones nearby. 
We got a “raise” when Target gave us free virtual doctor visits
We got a “raise” (as it is now coming to light in the Wall Street news) when Target absorbed the huge cost of this all as well as the fuel/transportation cost surge without wanting to significantly raise prices and scare away guests that we depend on.


ya’ all feel the way you feel about your raises …can’t be denied
Inflation is terrible now …can’t be denied
Don’t get your feet stuck in the mud and muck and let an attitude take you down cause we’re blaming target for .50
…just do better


----------



## Far from newbie (May 19, 2022)

SnoopyIsCooler said:


> We got a “raise” with the addition of Guild Education benefits. You can train for a better job and quality of life for the rest of your life now if you take advantage of it and Target is paying for it
> We got a “raise” with the accessibility of full time benefits to those averaging 25 hours.  I can’t begin to recount what I went through to maintain full time benefit status over the years  to be sure my family had health insurance. …inc swallowing my pride or working under inexperienced leaders much less picking up undesirable shifts any chance I could get. I had to average over 32 hrs for that before the ACA made it 30. And at that the required 32 hrs average was lowered in my state than most at the time.  Others had it worse.
> We got a raise when Target paid up emergency time for getting a Covid vac to help protect our and our health.
> We got a raise when Target gave up free virtual doctor visits
> ...


I understand your point.  I would have quit so many times but I stay for the benefits.  Comparing Target to other jobs I get much more from benefits that I do from hourly pay.  Wouldn’t be worth it for me to go somewhere else for a dollar a hour more per hour if the benefits weren’t matched.


----------



## Avocadioo (May 19, 2022)

Target’s benefits are competitive but that’s not why I stay. I stay because I appreciate my companies values and principles. Target gave me a chance. Target is a great company to work for and the United States is the best country to live in. God bless us all. I hope Target has my back. I have everything invested in you. Please keep my identity safe and secure.


----------



## YugTegrat (May 19, 2022)

Far from newbie said:


> I understand your point.  I would have quit so many times but I stay for the benefits.  Comparing Target to other jobs I get much more from benefits that I do from hourly pay.  Wouldn’t be worth it for me to go somewhere else for a dollar a hour more per hour if the benefits weren’t matched.


Target's health insurance is one of the worst I've seen. Had an emergency room visit last year that cost $1400.. my insurance wiped ~$100 from the bill. The last company I worked for reimbursed their employees for every penny they spent before hitting their deductible, and then insurance paid 100% after that. 

Target's dental is pretty good though.


----------



## Avocadioo (May 19, 2022)

YugTegrat said:


> Target's health insurance is one of the worst I've seen. Had an emergency room visit last year that cost $1400.. my insurance wiped ~$100 from the bill. The last company I worked for reimbursed their employees for every penny they spent before hitting their deductible, and then insurance paid 100% after that.
> 
> Target's dental is pretty good though.


Health insurance is a blessing.


----------



## SigningLady (May 19, 2022)

YugTegrat said:


> Target's health insurance is one of the worst I've seen. Had an emergency room visit last year that cost $1400.. my insurance wiped ~$100 from the bill. The last company I worked for reimbursed their employees for every penny they spent before hitting their deductible, and then insurance paid 100% after that.
> 
> Target's dental is pretty good though.



Depends on what you choose for the health plans available. I use the Bind plan Target offers and an ER visit for me is $450 copay, no deductible.  A lot of routine things are 100% covered and if they are not, prices are up front so you know what to expect.


----------



## YugTegrat (May 19, 2022)

SigningLady said:


> Depends on what you choose for the health plans available. I use the Bind plan Target offers and an ER visit for me is $450 copay, no deductible.  A lot of routine things are 100% covered and if they are not, prices are up front so you know what to expect.


Maybe it's location dependent because both the HRA and HSA offered where I am are pretty bad.


----------



## BurgerBob (May 19, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> I found it amusing that the raises show up before your actual review.
> 
> I know numerous TMs that got under $0.20 raises.
> 
> ...


I got a .11 cent raise once then the 2 dollar bump, then a .30 cent.  

I definitely  started applying around , got a job at 26 an hour.


----------



## DC Diva (May 21, 2022)

YugTegrat said:


> Target's health insurance is one of the worst I've seen. Had an emergency room visit last year that cost $1400.. my insurance wiped ~$100 from the bill. The last company I worked for reimbursed their employees for every penny they spent before hitting their deductible, and then insurance paid 100% after that.


what was your last company?  Might be interested in jumping ship for that medical plan.


----------



## Dream Baby (May 22, 2022)

DC Diva said:


> what was your last company?  Might be interested in jumping ship for that medical plan.


Workers need to look at the benefits packages and not just hourly rates.

For example a friend of mine took a couple of bucks an hour less in pay because his boss paid for the rest of his degree (directly not a reimbursement).

That was worth at least $10K.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (May 22, 2022)

Avocadioo said:


> Target’s benefits are competitive but that’s not why I stay. I stay because I appreciate my companies values and principles. Target gave me a chance. Target is a great company to work for and the United States is the best country to live in. God bless us all. I hope Target has my back. I have everything invested in you. Please keep my identity safe and secure.


This isn’t a target sponsored site.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (May 22, 2022)

I left target for a dollar less an hour (I was at $18, not $15) because my new job gives me 5 weeks pto, we’re closed all holidays (11 paid holidays off), they pay for employees health insurance so I only have to pay for my family, I get $2000 hsa money (target gave  $1000), I’ve received $2 in raises in the last year, and the company has a bit of a google vibe. Positive uplifting happy vibe every day at work.
I agree targets benefits aren’t bad, but there is better out there.


----------



## dannyy315 (May 22, 2022)

I got my performance review and that's the only raise I've gotten. I hear rumors there might be one this summer, that would make sense with seasonal hiring.

I'm just pissed that wages haven't kept up with inflation.


----------



## Fluttervale (May 22, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> Workers need to look at the benefits packages and not just hourly rates.
> 
> For example a friend of mine took a couple of bucks an hour less in pay because his boss paid for the rest of his degree (directly not a reimbursement).
> 
> That was worth at least $10K.


Yep.  I get five weeks of childcare over the summer for $40 a week, saving me $1500 every summer.  That’s a 72c a hour raise as far as I’m concerned.


----------



## Zxy123456 (May 22, 2022)

YugTegrat said:


> Target's health insurance is one of the worst I've seen. Had an emergency room visit last year that cost $1400.. my insurance wiped ~$100 from the bill. The last company I worked for reimbursed their employees for every penny they spent before hitting their deductible, and then insurance paid 100% after that.
> 
> Target's dental is pretty good though.


I disagree I think Targets insurance is awesome!! When I had a hysterectomy I didn’t have to come out of pocket much.


----------



## DC Diva (May 22, 2022)

Zxy123456 said:


> I disagree I think Targets insurance is awesome!! When I had a hysterectomy I didn’t have to come out of pocket much.


Curious what plan you have.  Dcs either HRA or HSA plans either one with pretty much any surgery you’ll hit your out of pocket max before target starts chipping in, to the tune of 8-10 thousand. I think that’s a little more than what you’re describing, unlss you’re independently wealthy and work for fun.


----------



## Avocadioo (May 22, 2022)

I have had Bind for the past 3 years. I like it. You just buy add ins. You don’t have to pay a deductible. That’s why it’s nice.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (May 22, 2022)

???


----------



## SigningLady (May 22, 2022)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> ???



Bind is a plan only currently offered to TMs in MN, WI, FL, and TX. No deductibles and you have copays for all covered services with up front pricing so you know what to expect. Any services not initially covered can be added at any time, again with up front pricing for copays. The add ons are then deducted from your paycheck in small, weekly increments instead of one large bill. Was quite nice when my son needed surgery. The copay was $550, taken out of my paycheck in $50 increments IIRC.


----------



## Avocadioo (May 22, 2022)

SigningLady said:


> Bind is a plan only currently offered to TMs in MN, WI, FL, and TX. No deductibles and you have copays for all covered services with up front pricing so you know what to expect. Any services not initially covered can be added at any time, again with up front pricing for copays. The add ons are then deducted from your paycheck in small, weekly increments instead of one large bill. Was quite nice when my son needed surgery. The copay was $550, taken out of my paycheck in $50 increments IIRC.


They don’t work for target anymore. I do though. 😁🫶.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (May 22, 2022)

SigningLady said:


> Bind is a plan only currently offered to TMs in MN, WI, FL, and TX. No deductibles and you have copays for all covered services with up front pricing so you know what to expect. Any services not initially covered can be added at any time, again with up front pricing for copays. The add ons are then deducted from your paycheck in small, weekly increments instead of one large bill. Was quite nice when my son needed surgery. The copay was $550, taken out of my paycheck in $50 increments IIRC.


I was questioning his deleted comment.


----------



## SigningLady (May 22, 2022)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> I was questioning his deleted comment.



Ah, gotcha. Hard to keep up, there's so much clutter shifting around everywhere these days.


----------



## Avocadioo (May 22, 2022)

SigningLady said:


> Ah, gotcha. Hard to keep up, there's so much clutter shifting around everywhere these days.


Your like the negative person I was told to stay away from. Keep your misery out of Texas


----------



## NKG (May 22, 2022)

Avocadioo said:


> Your like the negative person I was told to stay away from. Keep your misery out of Texas


You and your Cousin Jake can stay in Texas. I'll be happy to stay out


----------



## Avocadioo (May 23, 2022)

NKG said:


> You and your Cousin Jake can stay in Texas. I'll be happy to stay out


 🤘


----------



## redeye58 (May 23, 2022)

NKG said:


> You and your Cousin Jake can stay in Texas. I'll be happy to stay out


Wait.....I'M in Texas & I'd just soon they take their crazy dance on the road


----------



## KarmaToBurn (May 23, 2022)

SnoopyIsCooler said:


> We got a “raise” with the addition of Guild Education benefits. You can train for a better job and quality of life for the rest of your life now if you take advantage of it and Target is paying for it
> We got a “raise” with the accessibility of full time benefits to those averaging 25 hours.  I can’t begin to recount what I went through to maintain full time benefit status over the years  to be sure my family had health insurance. …inc swallowing my pride or working under inexperienced leaders much less picking up undesirable shifts any chance I could get. I had to average over 32 hrs for that before the ACA made it 30. And at that the required 32 hrs average was lower in my state than most at the time.  Others had it worse.
> We got a “raise” when Target paid us emergency time for getting a Covid vac to help protect us and our health and subsequently the health of our loved ones nearby.
> We got a “raise” when Target gave us free virtual doctor visits
> ...


Sorry, but...
1) I'm nearing retirement age, training for a new job isn't helping me a bit in the long run
2) When I started ALL employees had access to benefits if they so chose
3) At least 6 attempts to get my HR to recognize my vaccine (first to get in store) and pay me has still led to nothing...
4) already had virtual doctor visits with my insurance
So forgive me if I think 20 cents is a slap in the face to an employee who has literally got scars busting my ass for Spot for decades....


----------



## YugTegrat (May 23, 2022)

What is Bind?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 23, 2022)

YugTegrat said:


> What is Bind?


Bind is a plan only currently offered to TMs in MN, WI, FL, and TX. No deductibles and you have copays for all covered services with up front pricing so you know what to expect. Any services not initially covered can be added at any time, again with up front pricing for copays. The add ons are then deducted from your paycheck in small, weekly increments instead of one large bill. Was quite nice when my son needed surgery. The copay was $550, taken out of my paycheck in $50 increments IIRC.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (May 23, 2022)

Avocadioo said:


> Your like the negative person I was told to stay away from. Keep your misery out of Texas


Troll much?


----------



## Avocadioo (May 23, 2022)

SnoopyIsCooler said:


> We got a “raise” with the addition of Guild Education benefits. You can train for a better job and quality of life for the rest of your life now if you take advantage of it and Target is paying for it
> We got a “raise” with the accessibility of full time benefits to those averaging 25 hours.  I can’t begin to recount what I went through to maintain full time benefit status over the years  to be sure my family had health insurance. …inc swallowing my pride or working under inexperienced leaders much less picking up undesirable shifts any chance I could get. I had to average over 32 hrs for that before the ACA made it 30. And at that the required 32 hrs average was lower in my state than most at the time.  Others had it worse.
> We got a “raise” when Target paid us emergency time for getting a Covid vac to help protect us and our health and subsequently the health of our loved ones nearby.
> We got a “raise” when Target gave us free virtual doctor visits
> ...


FYI… I’m so thankful. $.50 is the highest raise you can get in the DC for warehouse worker. You get one every six months for three years and then you’re capped out. Take a merit.
I’m blessed all around and grateful for everything


----------

